# Age old scare I am going to steal next year



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

A neighbor was chatting with me tonight during Trick or Treat and told me about a scare he remembered from 15 years ago. His old neighbor set up a scarecrow in the front long 4 weeks before Halloween, mounted on a post. The night of Halloween, he dressed up as the scarecrow and got up on the post. He scared every adult and kid as no one expected the display to move. 

I like this idea and just might have to steal it. A well planted prop could turn into a great scare.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo did that once, SC... we had a static body covered in burlap with a pumpkin zombie mask just sitting under a tree all during the month of October - then on the night of, Jaybo sat in the same spot, with a costume of burlap and the exact same mask. As people looked around, he jumped up and then followed them down the sidewalk. He scared a LOT of kids that year, especially those know-it-all and scared-of-"nothing" teen agers, LOL.

I don't know that people trust ANY of our static props anymore, LOL.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats awesome Dixie. Glad to see someone else has done it too. I think it could be fun for next year.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

This year Josh, my 18 year old, stood motionless in a "action pose" with a cape and my spare Pumpkin head on the front lawn about 4 feet from the sidewalk. After the kids cot their candy he would follow them about 3 feet behind, when they weren't looking Blaaaaagh! he had a ball doing it. He had parents take another 35-40 pictures of he and their kids. What a ham!
Nothing like a classic scare tactic.


----------

